# Why aren't there more restocks?



## Trundle (May 11, 2016)

Why aren't the mods putting more items in the shop? Some of us have families and can't spend all day refreshing the site. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nightmares (May 11, 2016)

Let me ask why it's a 4am

Racists

- - - Post Merge - - -

Joking, Mods, I'm grateful for any restocks at all xD


----------



## device (May 11, 2016)

shoutout to jav


----------



## Heyden (May 11, 2016)

1pm when im at school 5am when im asleep thx tbt


----------



## Red Cat (May 11, 2016)

I guess the admins like to reward people who have a ton of free time to waste hoarding collectibles.


----------



## Javocado (May 11, 2016)

Trundle said:


> Why aren't the mods putting more items in the shop? Some of us have families and can't spend all day refreshing the site.
> 
> Thanks.



Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


----------



## sej (May 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



I totally agree.


----------



## Nightmares (May 11, 2016)

It makes me cry internally when I see people with like 10 items from 1 restock


----------



## Hermione Granger (May 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



Last time a restock happened I peed in a bottle from waiting for so long. It was a memorable Mother's Day.


----------



## Nightmares (May 11, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> Last time a restock happened I peed in a bottle from waiting for so long. It was a memorable Mother's Day.



I should try that ahaha


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 11, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I should try that ahaha



Don't. Love yourself.


----------



## Aali (May 12, 2016)

I agree, not everyone can sit around and refresh until their fingers fall off -_-


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 12, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



this so much
especially when it's the exact same people not naming names and they always immediately resell at the highest end of the guide price or inflate it

Like.... if I get a lot from this restock I plan on reselling and deflating a lot of stuff (especially the peaches and apples), since I'd rather someone get a cheap rare collectible than have a little bit of extra tbt in my pocket.  It's sorta a win/win, people get cheap peaches and apples, and I'll hopefully get enough to finally get a hammer


----------



## FanGirlCookie (May 12, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



Jav, once again, you're the greatness of TBT.
Believe it or not, some of us have lives. I may sit in front of the computer for a while, but I'm not gonna go onto the shop and keep pressing refresh.
Like Nightmares, I'm also a Brit, I can't do 4am. Maybe on Saturdays and Fridays, when I don't have school the next day.
Like, please mods. Think of the poor people who have other things to do than live on a forum ;-;


----------



## Aronthaer (May 12, 2016)

here's the reason why.

The way the market is now, more restocks would literally destroy the system. Have you ever heard of inflation? Printing mass amounts of money makes prices go up and the value of money to go down. so it is with restocks. say they restocked 100 more pokeballs, the value of Pokeballs would plummet and the shop value for them would have to go up, meaning you pay more and sell for less. Plus, the people who payed 20k for a pokeball earlier just got screwed because now they're practically worthless.

Restocks are rare because if more and more collectibles are thrown into the market then the value for them ceases to exist and we can't even sell our goods anymore. the end.

That being said, more restocks could be done if we had more types of collectibles... I would like to see many, MANY more collectibles in much more variety than the ones we have now. if we only print a few of each collectible but make tons of different types, we can sell more collectibles without inflation and it would actually boost the buying/selling/trading market a TON.

Hire me for project staff plz Justin I will make it happen


----------



## King Dorado (May 12, 2016)

eh, there's much "whoosh" on this thread....


----------



## Nightmares (May 12, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> here's the reason why.
> 
> The way the market is now, more restocks would literally destroy the system. Have you ever heard of inflation? Printing mass amounts of money makes prices go up and the value of money to go down. so it is with restocks. say they restocked 100 more pokeballs, the value of Pokeballs would plummet and the shop value for them would have to go up, meaning you pay more and sell for less. Plus, the people who payed 20k for a pokeball earlier just got screwed because now they're practically worthless.
> 
> ...



Donald Trump thinks it works


----------



## King Dorado (May 12, 2016)

being serious for a moment, pokeball collectibles dont fit the (already flawed) argument against restocking. The pokeballs were originally sold in the forum shop for 74 tbt, i think for a solid week.  If you read old threads you'll see practically everyone posting on the forums then with any regularity managed to snag one.  They weren't intended to be super rare.  They are only super rare now because so many members owning one have gone inactive.  They were created to celebrate the release of Pokemon X/Y.  It would be totally appropriate and consistent for more pokeball collectibles to be sold in the forum shop later this year when Pokemon Sun/Moon gets released by Nintendo.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 12, 2016)

King Dad said:


> being serious for a moment, pokeball collectibles dont fit the (already flawed) argument against restocking. The pokeballs were originally sold in the forum shop for 74 tbt, i think for a solid week.  If you read old threads you'll see practically everyone posting on the forums then with any regularity managed to snag one.  They weren't intended to be super rare.  They are only super rare now because so many members owning one have gone inactive.  They were created to celebrate the release of Pokemon X/Y.  It would be totally appropriate and consistent for more pokeball collectibles to be sold in the forum shop later this year when Pokemon Sun/Moon gets released by Nintendo.



"already flawed?" what's flawed about it? please elaborate.

Also, I have no clue as to how or when Pokeballs were distributed, it was simply an example.


----------



## Zane (May 12, 2016)

King Dad said:


> being serious for a moment, pokeball collectibles dont fit the (already flawed) argument against restocking. The pokeballs were originally sold in the forum shop for 74 tbt, i think for a solid week.  If you read old threads you'll see practically everyone posting on the forums then with any regularity managed to snag one.  They weren't intended to be super rare.  They are only super rare now because so many members owning one have gone inactive.  They were created to celebrate the release of Pokemon X/Y.  It would be totally appropriate and consistent for more pokeball collectibles to be sold in the forum shop later this year when Pokemon Sun/Moon gets released by Nintendo.



It's more because collectibles weren't all that popular when Pok?balls were released, several older members mentioned seeing stuff like the chocolate cake (or even the Pok?ball) in shop and just not buying it. Having more Pok?balls would be gr8 but putting them in the shop again now that collectibles are so popular would be such a headache, with the site lag from people refreshing the shop and then the inevitable pages of complaints from people who couldn't buy one. I think that's why a raffle was used to release a few more in 2014, instead of an actual shop restock.


----------



## Justin (May 12, 2016)

Yeah in regards to the Pokeballs in particular, it's a tricky one. I opted for the raffle last time essentially because it seemed like the only fair way to release a small number of them. I didn't want to dramatically increase the amount of them available and so a regular release in the Shop would then be so insignificant and tiny, making it just extremely frustrating for everyone involved.

We don't let market prices dictate everything we do, but it would just be tone-deaf to drop the price of an item widely considered extremely rare and valuable by the community from tens of thousands of bells down to nothing.

I won't and can't commit to anything this far in advance for Sun/Moon, but something similar happening again is a solid possibility.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 12, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Donald Trump thinks it works



This is the best comment I've seen all day


----------



## Justin (May 12, 2016)

King Dad said:


> being serious for a moment, pokeball collectibles dont fit the (already flawed) argument against restocking. The pokeballs were originally sold in the forum shop for 74 tbt, i think for a solid week.  If you read old threads you'll see practically everyone posting on the forums then with any regularity managed to snag one.  They weren't intended to be super rare.  They are only super rare now because so many members owning one have gone inactive.  They were created to celebrate the release of Pokemon X/Y.  It would be totally appropriate and consistent for more pokeball collectibles to be sold in the forum shop later this year when Pokemon Sun/Moon gets released by Nintendo.



Also on Pokeballs, I'd like to add that they were definitely quite rare and chased after when introduced. No, it wasn't _quite_ at the level of "sold out in 10 seconds" we have now, but the idea that they were just sitting in the Shop for a week waiting for anyone interested to purchase feels like a bit of revisionist history to me. Honestly, they were the beginning of the current collectible madness we see on the forums today.

As an example, here's a thread from back then with the same very familiar frustrations we see today regarding limited stock and restocks: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?104240-Pokeballs-Selling-So-Damn-Fast!!!


----------



## ok.sean (May 12, 2016)

You guys realize these are sets of code that you wait hours to buy with fake currency
idk that's just me


----------



## Nightmares (May 12, 2016)

Can we make a thing where once the collectible's in the cart, it's yours? I've had so many taken straight out as I was pressing to checkout ;~;


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 12, 2016)

Although, it does really infuriate me to see some people hoarding them, I must say I'm really thankful for those generous enough to buy them to sell/give to people who can't wait around all day. Much love to those few.


----------



## King Dorado (May 12, 2016)

Justin said:


> Also on Pokeballs, I'd like to add that they were definitely quite rare and chased after when introduced. No, it wasn't _quite_ at the level of "sold out in 10 seconds" we have now, but the idea that they were just sitting in the Shop for a week waiting for anyone interested to purchase feels like a bit of revisionist history to me. Honestly, they were the beginning of the current collectible madness we see on the forums today.
> 
> As an example, here's a thread from back then with the same very familiar frustrations we see today regarding limited stock and restocks: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?104240-Pokeballs-Selling-So-Damn-Fast!!!



Justin, can you say how many were released?  I have the impression it was 75 to 100.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, fwiw it appears about half to 2/3 of the people commenting in that old thread managed to get one...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 12, 2016)

Aali said:


> I agree, not everyone can sit around and refresh until their fingers fall off -_-



Then install the AutoRefresh plug-in.

Anyway, limited restocks = rare items = trading = more threads


----------



## Nightmares (May 12, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Then install the AutoRefresh plug-in.
> 
> Anyway, limited restocks = rare items = trading = more threads



How's that auto refresh work m9


----------



## vel (May 12, 2016)

I'm B R O K E as I am inside. ;-;


----------



## seliph (May 12, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Can we make a thing where once the collectible's in the cart, it's yours? I've had so many taken straight out as I was pressing to checkout ;~;



My first thought was that this was a good idea but couldn't it be broken by someone holding something in their cart even if they don't intend to check out? Like would the collectible just sit there forever?

So if someone wanted a hammer but didn't have the TBT they could just let it sit and wait til they did, and I don't think that's fair.


----------



## pandapples (May 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> My first thought was that this was a good idea but couldn't it be broken by someone holding something in their cart even if they don't intend to check out? Like would the collectible just sit there forever?
> 
> So if someone wanted a hammer but didn't have the TBT they could just let it sit and wait til they did, and I don't think that's fair.



I don't think you're able to add items to cart if you don't have enough for it. It'll be grayed out


----------



## Aali (May 12, 2016)

pandapples said:


> I don't think you're able to add items to cart if you don't have enough for it. It'll be grayed out



This is true, but some people might try to hold them for ransom.

I could see someone making a "Give me 10,000tbt and I release all of these collectables" thread

- - - Post Merge - - -

and by this i mean if they had enough tbt


----------



## seliph (May 12, 2016)

pandapples said:


> I don't think you're able to add items to cart if you don't have enough for it. It'll be grayed out



Oh yeah I forgot about that
Although still someone could just keep em in their cart out of spite


----------



## brownboy102 (May 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about that
> Although still someone could just keep em in their cart out of spite



The moderators can probably take it out of your cart, like mall security. If the whole "it's in your cart and it's yours" thing does happen, and these weird collectible ransoms come about, it could be that a first offense can result in a warning, second in a band, and third in a ban for a little while. Maybe it's kinda harsh but maybe it would make sense?

Because the entire restock thing is like a Black Friday at Target.


----------



## RaineyWood (May 12, 2016)

They could implement a timer for the cart thing.

If after say, ten minutes pass and you didn't buy the item(s) yet, they are automatically removed from your cart. 
That happens on other sites when you add things to your cart. 
If you don't buy them within a certain amount of time they just get removed.


----------



## seliph (May 12, 2016)

RaineyWood said:


> They could implement a timer for the cart thing.
> 
> If after say, ten minutes pass and you didn't buy the item(s) yet, they are automatically removed from your cart.
> That happens on other sites when you add things to your cart.
> If you don't buy them within a certain amount of time they just get removed.



That's not really helpful though. That's still collectibles someone could have bought to use in their lineup or to sell/trafe, gone from the site.

And no one can say "pfff no one will just put collectibles in their cart just to have them be removed from the site" 'cause I see yall who buy tons of limited collectibles just so no one else can have them


----------



## RaineyWood (May 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> That's not really helpful though. That's still collectibles someone could have bought to use in their lineup or to sell/trafe, gone from the site.
> 
> And no one can say "pfff no one will just put collectibles in their cart just to have them be removed from the site" 'cause I see yall who buy tons of limited collectibles just so no one else can have them



You seem to misunderstand what I meant:
They wouldn't be removed from the _site_, they'd just go back into the store. 

It would prevent people from just being jerks and hoarding them in their cart. 
They wouldn't disappear from the site just go back to the store to be purchased by someone who actually wants to buy the item.


----------



## Horus (May 12, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.



**** those sidebar pricks


----------



## Seroja (May 12, 2016)

nvll said:


> That's not really helpful though. That's still collectibles someone could have bought to use in their lineup or to sell/trafe, gone from the site.
> 
> And no one can say "pfff no one will just put collectibles in their cart just to have them be removed from the site" 'cause I see yall who buy tons of limited collectibles just so no one else can have them



Very good suggestions all around about the cart thing. Everything I wanted to say have been said. Anyway, the way the timer works is just as Rainey said, but I think it's better if the timer holds it for less- say 1 - 2 minutes? Just enough to get through the lag. Then they go back to the shop.

Neopets have timers too, but for a longer time because the stocks are bigger in number. As long as it's in your cart, you can checkout anytime within a given time frame. But after the time limit is exceeded, the items go back to the shop.


----------



## kikotoot (May 12, 2016)

Horus would you be willing to donate a clover  I caught a restock but was too poor at the time


----------



## Horus (May 13, 2016)

kikotoot said:


> Horus would you be willing to donate a clover  I caught a restock but was too poor at the time



You can buy one from me for 500 tbtb


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2016)

lol @ people taking Jav's ****post seriously

also lol @ applying actual market logic to something like pixels bought with fake actually worthless money


----------



## Horus (May 13, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> lol @ people taking Jav's ****post seriously
> 
> also lol @ applying actual market logic to something like pixels bought with fake actually worthless money



LOLOLOLOL ROFLMAO KAPPA 4HEAD

L0L LETS JUST FORGET ABOUT GAMES LIKE CS:GO THAT HAVE DIGITAL PATTERNS WORTH THOUSANDS OF U.S. DOLLARS CUS IT'D BE STUPID TO THINK THAT THE REASON PEOPLE WANT COLLECTIBLES IS BECAUSE THEY'RE IN DEMAND. TONKA TRUCKS AND RAGGEDY ANNS ARE THE ONLY THINGS THAT MATTER


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2016)

Horus said:


> LOLOLOLOL ROFLMAO KAPPA 4HEAD
> 
> L0L LETS JUST FORGET ABOUT GAMES LIKE CS:GO THAT HAVE DIGITAL PATTERNS WORTH THOUSANDS OF U.S. DOLLARS CUS IT'D BE STUPID TO THINK THAT THE REASON PEOPLE WANT COLLECTIBLES IS BECAUSE THEY'RE IN DEMAND. TONKA TRUCKS AND RAGGEDY ANNS ARE THE ONLY THINGS THAT MATTER



try selling tbt to people outside of these forums and see how many will be willing to pay good money for it then come back


also, positive that CS:GO has an incomparably larger active userbase, so


----------



## Horus (May 13, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> try selling tbt to people outside of these forums and see how many will be willing to pay good money for it then come back



try selling a CS:GO skin to someone who doesn't play CS:GO

Try selling training wheels to someone who doesn't bike

Try selling radiator to a toddler

then go to a public school and then you can come back to the internet


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2016)

Horus said:


> try selling a CS:GO skin to someone who doesn't play CS:GO
> 
> Try selling training wheels to someone who doesn't bike
> 
> ...



try comparing actual market reach


TBT is literally a niche market compared to basically ANYTHING else and acting like it has any actual monetary value is laughable


----------



## Horus (May 13, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> try comparing actual market reach
> 
> 
> TBT is literally a niche market compared to basically ANYTHING else and acting like it has any actual monetary value is laughable



The question wasn't whether or not it's a stupid market or not. It was is it a market, and yes it is. Even if it is a niche market, you can apply market logic to it.

Honestly, the entire thing is stupid and flawed and I agree, it's laughable.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2016)

expect an actual market also has manufacturer/creator competition from outside sources and normally isn't near as horribly skewed for high value goods vs middling/worthless goods as tbt is

tbt really has no manufacturer/creator competition, as its goods are all completely dictated by the staff down to the last detail (user voted collectibles are the closest exception, but the staff still dictate them enough to not count as actual competition). selling/trading competition does exist, but that's not much any different from say a bunch of ebayers all trying to sell the same goods they bought elsewhere. its effect on the actual market would be negligible at best


if tbt is anything, its an example of how to cause a real market to fail


----------



## Horus (May 13, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> expect an actual market also has manufacturer/creator competition from outside sources and normally isn't near as horribly skewed for high value goods vs middling/worthless goods as tbt is
> 
> tbt really has no manufacturer/creator competition, as its goods are all completely dictated by the staff down to the last detail (user voted collectibles are the closest exception, but the staff still dictate them enough to not count as actual competition). selling/trading competition does exist, but that's not much any different from say a bunch of ebayers all trying to sell the same goods they bought elsewhere. its effect on the actual market would be negligible at best
> 
> ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulated_market


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2016)

well the staff clearly isnt telling people how much they can charge to sell collectibles or who can do business. clearly we need more and stricter regulations


or, put another way, tbt's collectibles market is less of a market and more just a lonely roadside stand


----------



## Horus (May 13, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> well the staff clearly isnt telling people how much they can charge to sell collectibles or who can do business
> 
> 
> put another way, tbt's collectibles market is less of a market and more just a lonely roadside stand



A roadside stand that discontinues it's products and has buyers trading their goods to other buyers 

Or
A
Market


----------



## f11 (May 13, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles like cake put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


this is literally a copypasta do people actually thinks it's serious...


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2016)

Horus said:


> A roadside stand that discontinues it's products and has buyers trading their goods to other buyers
> 
> Or
> A
> Market



again, about as ineffective as ebayers selling stuff they bought elsewhere for actually having any real influence or effect

nothing goes in or out of a used goods market, and as such cannot really affect any actual market where stuff *does* constantly go in and out


----------



## Horus (May 13, 2016)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> _A market is one of the many varieties of systems, institutions, procedures, social relations and infrastructures whereby parties engage in exchange._



And again. That's it. That's all you gotta be to become a market. I don't care how effective it is


----------



## Trundle (May 13, 2016)

why are people taking this post seriously


----------

